# What is FHS



## alakap

Hi,

In my last visit Dotcor wrote my SFH is 20 cm and FHS is +ve.

I know what is SFH. But dont know what is FHS and what does FHS +ve mean?

I am a 20 Weeks pregnant.


----------



## ladykara

Afraid i dont know either but would be interested to know


----------



## kate1984

Hmm... i ahve this on my notes but it is after a scan and means Fetal Heart Seen, or something like that


----------



## KittyVentura

FEtal heart seen or fetal heart sounds maybe x


----------



## Hanbelle

pretty sure it means foetal heartbeat seen


----------



## Mrs_N

foetal hearts sounds heard I think.


----------



## a_c

yes foetal hearbeat seen (FHS) or foetal heartbeat heard (FSH)


----------

